
Coronavirus: Tesla workers must use PTO to get paid if sick, scared, can't work - Jerry2
https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-tesla-workers-must-use-pto-to-get-sick-pay-2020-3
======
newen
This is 90% of American companies including my company, who is supposed to be
"family friendly" company and they care about their employees or whatever. The
emails they sent out were so empathetic but the leave policies sure were not.

------
qalmakka
The fact that in 2020 the USA still refuse to provide for basic welfare is
maddening. Sick paid leave is human rights, plain and simple. Nobody should be
punished or face economical repercussions due to the fact they are ill;
staying home when you have a transmissible disease should be incentivised as
much as possible.

------
millerm
I am seeing people post this like it’s strange. I have the same policy where I
work. We don’t have sick days. It’s all PTO. Am I missing something here?

~~~
colejohnson66
Its because it’s Tesla... for some reason that gets clicks. It’s like how the
articles about Foxconn’s suicide nets focused on how Apple used Foxconn while
ignoring the other major companies that have stuff manufactured there.

~~~
DarknessFalls
Because people admire Elon Musk, just as they admire Apple. They are held to a
higher standard.

~~~
kjaftaedi
I think it's because they are seen as innovators and ahead of the curve, so
people look to them for direction.

When it's not found people have to reset their worldview and realize that they
were never the priority.

------
aaron695
It's ok to be scared, but you have to work.

Or become like the airline industry with total layoffs.

We've sent men to die in war by force. Conscription was in both WW2 and WW2.
They were scared to.

For almost all people working age this is just the flu. We have gone to far in
the wrong direction on this

You will get it.

Yes you might be scared for the elderly, or you have issues at home, but they
will be worse jobless.

~~~
clay_the_ripper
Comparing conscription in a world war with building a low-volume electric
luxury car is totally ridiculous.

This is not “being scared for the elderly”. Without agressive measures
including shutting down non-essential businesses like healthcare, food etc.
(which a Tesla car most certainly is NOT) the death count will number in the
millions in the United States alone [1]

[https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2020/03/3-charts-that-
changed...](https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2020/03/3-charts-that-changed-
coronavirus-policy-in-the-uk-and-us/)

~~~
aaron695
This article is about "Tesla employees have to use PTO to get paid if they're
staying home"

You are talking about something else. There are hundreds of other threads
about government policy,

I am specifically talking about the care of direct relatives, and specifically
talking about a persons employment which is what this thread is about.

